# Doveweed?



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Can anyone chime in? A bit of purple in the stolons. Got a whole bunch that filled in a bare area next to my St. Augustine grass. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like it could very well be Doveweed. I would pull it.


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you ionicatoms :thumbup:

Other than Atrazine is there any other herbicide that is effective against this beauty :lol: ? Or even better: a pre-emergent that has actually worked for you guys. Thank you :mrgreen:


----------

